# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Actualits > Communiqus >  LINKBYNET lance Zabbix, une solution open source de supervision rseau

## Mejdi20

*LINKBYNET lance Zabbix, une solution open source de supervision rseau*

Test et approuv par la cellule de Recherche & Dveloppement de LINKBYNET, Zabbix est un outil de surveillance complet et volutif.

LINKBYNET gre et administre plusieurs milliers dquipements qui demandent une attention particulire de par la criticit des mtiers et des applications auxquels ils renvoient (e-commerce, services, intranet, etc). Dans un souci constant de recherche dinnovations permettant damliorer les processus et de se placer au plus prs des besoins de ses clients, LINKBYNET a cre en dbut danne une cellule de recherche et dveloppement. Cest dans le cadre de ces travaux de recherche que LINKBYNET a cr de nouvelles solutions de Monitoring Open Source, et choisi de proposer la solution Zabbix  ses Clients

Zabbix est un outil de monitoring Open Source en constante volution. Il sagit dune suite complte de supervision souple, robuste, facile  administrer et trs performante qui garantit une grande ractivit dans la gestion de diffrentes plateformes. Contrairement aux autres solutions Open Source qui reprsentent souvent un agrgat de technologie et de sous projet Open Source diffrents,  Zabbix a t dveloppe autour dune base de donnes unique en limitant linteraction avec des modules externes

Tous les outils de monitoring proposs par LINKBYNET sont spcifiquement choisis pour rpondre aux besoins prcis de ses clients et leur apporter une vision complte des sites, applicatifs, outils quils leur confient. En test depuis 6 mois chez LINKBYNET, loutil Zabbix se rvle  la hauteur, mme pour ladministration de plateformes trs importantes avec plusieurs milliers de serveurs et plusieurs centaines de mtriques mesures par quipement. Les avantages recenss de cet outil sont multiples :

-       Une interaction directe avec la machine  surveiller grce  un agent spcifique portable.
-       Lorsquune valeur est rcolte les graphiques peuvent tre gnrs sans paramtrages spcifiques vitant ainsi un double paramtrage monitoring et graph comme pour la plupart des solutions ;
-       Outil idal pour le capacity planning, il permet de garder la granularit des informations rendant possible lanalyser prcise de valeurs trs anciennes ;
-      Une excellente traabilit des changements et de leur suivi ;
-       Un outil simple  administrer ;
-       Une configuration regroupe sur une interface web claire et intuitive ;
-       La gestion de plateformes trs varies facilite par lutilisation de  Template  ;
-       Lensemble du paramtrage est stock dans la base de donnes centralise ;
-       La possibilit dutiliser plusieurs types de bases de donnes centrales dont Oracle ;
-       La rpartition des charges sur plusieurs quipements tout en conservant un module dadministration centralis et une base de donnes unique ;
-       Un module de surveillance de scenario Web permettant de simuler la navigation sur un site pour anticiper les performances et la disponibilit ;
-       Une interconnexion aise avec nos outils intranet et extranet permettant de grer facilement lintgration dans les workflow internes.

_ En tant quinfogreur, le maintien en conditions oprationnelles des plateformes de nos clients est au cur de nos proccupations et le monitoring est lun des outils essentiel  la poursuite de cette tche._  selon Johnny DA SILVA Responsable des Activits Transversales chez LINKBYNET. _ Lvolutivit de Zabbix est un atout majeur pour rpondre aux besoins de nos clients. A lavenir, nous esprons encore voir une optimisation du reporting et la dtection automatique des changements sur les quipements surveills (lajout dinstance MSSQL par exemple)_ 

Dans la continuit de nos travaux de Recherche & Dveloppement, nous allons contribuer  limplmentation de la solution Zabbix en France via un partenariat avec lditeur Zabbix SIA. Nous hbergerons dans nos locaux des formations de certification Zabbix qui seront directement ralises par SIA.

Plus de dtails sur www.linkbynet.com

----------

